# Has anyone found out what Dr. Phil's 20 key foods are? From his new book 20/20 diet?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm sure the foods list has to be leaked by now but, I can't find it.  anyone know?


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this is it?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you Vetchick.  .. these are the 20 foods. 

1. Coconut oil (virgin) (Fit Fat)
2. Green tea
3. Mustard (yellow or Dijon)
4. Walnuts (Fit Fat)
5. Olive oil, extra virgin (Fit Fat)
Foods that stick to your ribs, making you feel fuller and more satisfied than other foods in their same category
6. Almonds, unsalted raw or dry roasted (Fit Fat)
7. Apples (Prime Produce)
8. Chickpeas / garbanzo beans (Power Protein)
9. Dried plums / prunes (Prime Produce)
10. Greens – any kind of leafy green – e.g. arugula, baby mixed greens, bok choy, collard greens, endive, field greens, kale, radicchio, red leaf lettuce, romaine, baby spinach, watercress, etc. (Prime Produce)
11. Lentils (Power Protein)
12. Peanut butter (natural) (Fit Fat)
13. Pistachios (roasted, unsalted) (Fit Fat)
14. Raisins (Prime Produce)
15. Yogurt (nonfat, nothing added), especially Greek yogurt (Power Protein)
16. Eggs (Power Protein)
17. Cod (Power Protein)
18. Rye (Super Starch)
19. Tofu (Power Protein)
20. Whey protein, unsweetened (Power Protein)


it's like what am I supposed to do with these foods? xD ... but he tells you what to do in the book. I know some people don't believe in Dr. Phil but, I read his Self Help book before and it was actually a good read. But, I duno about his weight loss ones. He keeps advertising it tho on every new episode of Dr. Phil for the past like 3 weeks. xD Go Dr. Phil ~!


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

if thats what i gotta eat to look like dr phil then ill pass


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Basically avoid highly-processed foods and eat as natural as possible. If you are an omnivore, you're at an advantage. But as many veggies, fruits, meats, and most importantly, grains. You need energy to burn off energy and you also need to good nutrients to support your bodily functions. I'm not saying Dr. Phil's list is bad, but it doesn't need to be so strict. Just avoid as much junk food as possible, that and ready to eat microwave meals.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm I really don't rate grains.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Moustache


----------

